# Car Leasing



## Zoe Robinson (Jun 9, 2010)

Please can anyone recommend a place to lease a car?

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

NOT Gargash!!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

a lot of people in the forum recommend Diamond Lease


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thrifty - I rented a car from them last year and they were pretty good.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Had no problems with Diamond Lease


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

rsinner said:


> a lot of people in the forum recommend Diamond Lease


Diamond was ok but wanted a deposit from me for some inane reason they claimed was an RTA rule.
To be fair, no problem with getting my deposit back but their policy is after 45 days from return of rental car.

Currently using Budget - no deposit needed and unlimited mileage.


----------



## Zoe Robinson (Jun 9, 2010)

Great! Thanks for all the tips..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Diamond was ok but wanted a deposit from me for some inane reason they claimed was an RTA rule.
> To be fair, no problem with getting my deposit back but their policy is after 45 days from return of rental car.
> 
> Currently using Budget - no deposit needed and unlimited mileage.


That's part of the reason as to why I am a fan of Thrifty. They did not require a deposit and I got a courtesy call before they charged the monthly amount to my credit card.
I gave the car back part way through the month and figured that they would charge for the whole month. I was pleasantly surprised when they only charged me for part of the month. It also helped that they delivered and collected the car from my office at no cost.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

How long can you lease a car for.

thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

eastern star said:


> How long can you lease a car for.
> 
> thanks


For as long as you can afford to pay the rental charge. However, if you are planning to rent long term, it will work out cheaper to do it on an annual contract as you get better rates.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

You can lease a car for either 12/24/36 months. The longer you lease for the cheaper you get. What kind of car are you looking for. And yes I can guarantee you will get the same service mentioned above.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Hi i don't know 6 + 12 mths to start. It be silly to buy brand new, as you loose your dosh the second you leave the show rm . I could buy 2nd hand really haggle someone who is leaving . Im trying think best way round it.
OK buy 2nd hd car i need to insurance ,ware n tare ,mot, think tax thing, n what ever else
Lease if there problem, well they mite fix it. And i can had it back . I trying think the best way. as for what kind of car, something normal not big beast. Im not into keeping up with joneses .


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you only need it for 6 months then rent a car. If for a year or 2 then a lease contract would be cheaper but you usually have to pay 3 months up front.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> You can lease a car for either 12/24/36 months. The longer you lease for the cheaper you get. What kind of car are you looking for. And yes I can guarantee you will get the same service mentioned above.


Hey Saima - I'm not in Dubai yet but wanted to get an idea of car rental/lease. Would it be possible to get an idea of monthly cost for a car similar to lets say a Nissan Altima? I have already gotten a quote from Diamond so wanted to compare it with Thrifty.

You can PM me if you prefer. Thanks in advance.


----------

